# NEW UNIT LOCATION



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Could someone please give (fool proof   ) directions to the new unit.

Cheers


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

when u get to the concourse go up the stairs and follow the corridor to xray and on you left there are some stairs go up those and turn right so your on c block walk bout 100 yard b 4 the end of the corridor and there are double doors on your left do through and up 1 flight of stairs and its on ure left! complicated but easy to remember when you've been once, we got lost the first time!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Asher,

I always got lost at the other unit .. I have no sense of direction


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought I had it sussed but today got lost again & still can't remember how we got in and out of there ..   it's like to crystal maze down there  

Im back in friday so I will take notes and post correct directions (hopefully) lol


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

I now have direction from main entrance which are correct as we didn't get lost once today   (woo hoo)  

* Main Entrance 

* Up first stair and straight on and up second stairs .. 

* Top of these stair you will have painting of a woman (scary lady we call her lol) directly opposite you and turn right and walk straight on ...

* When you see white stair with disabled lift thingy in front of you (right hand side) just before you get to it there is auto open doors on your left to Lifts & Stairs ..

* Go through auto door and up stairs to next level.. (level 1)  

* At top of these turn left and straight on to CARU (its straight infront of you) ..

  Hope this helps you all to find it easily


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Starky i'm taking a copy of your directions with me fri and obv if i still get lost i'll blame you!!  Why won't the emicons work for me?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I got lost ... I went past the disabled lift and was on the wrong floor.  I missed the double doors but I will remember it next time.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope that your all doing good today and all had nice weekends (well as good as they can be with all the stresses !!)

Well I go to CARU today to get my schedule so hopefully all will be well with blood tests and I will be starting my round of IVF very soon, starting to panic now and get a bit scared about the whole thing ARGH !!

Talk to you all soon,

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Popsi,

Hope things go well for you today.

Andi x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Popsi how did you get on?
I was there this morning at 9am....where you around then?
What is your schedule then?
Wishing you every success for your tx!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Well went good today , all blood tests were good, so start DR on 1.11.07 est ec 3.12.07 !! all a bit real and scary now !! I was there at 2.30pm today 

Keep your spirits high everyone and lots of


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well Popsi here's hoping you have the best Christmas present EVER!
We're all here to hold your hand when you need it!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well im off to the new unit this morning i have just written down the instructions on how to get there lol so if i get lost starkymind im blaming u lol ill let u know if i get there on time lol hugs emaxx aka ebonie


----------

